
Show HN: VPN with automatic region routing, port-forwarding and custom filtering - Oeck
https://www.oeck.com
======
Oeck
Hi everyone,

We recently launched our VPN into a free, open beta and so far have had good
feedback. We wanted to show HN our VPN and see if we could get some feedback
from the community.

Our VPN works differently to other VPN services, in that we have implemented
automatic region routing for select services. Added to this, we have made our
port-forwarding work in a manner that whichever server you connect to, it is
always reachable by an automated domain. We have also added the ability for
users to create custom DNS block lists as well as use our built-in filtration.

We would love to hear feedback for those who decide to give it a go. Please
note, it is still in beta and we are ironing out bugs. So if you do find a
bug, please report it to us.

Regards, Peter @ Oeck.

------
sho
Well, my first feedback is that the home page takes an astonishing 2 minutes
15 seconds to load, and when it does generates console errors from a blocked
script (matamo.js) every few seconds. I'd look into that.

~~~
Oeck
Hi sho,

Yes, this is embarrassing...

We found the issue, it is a setting in Apache. This is due to the torrent of
traffic we just received. We were not expecting it, but there it is. We are
fixing the cause now and everything should be back up and running very soon.

It is actually good it happened during Beta. That's a "bug" that we can now
fix.

EDIT: Fixed. If you get some time, please try the service and let us know what
you think so far.

Regards, Peter @ Oeck.

------
xori
For some reason the text fades in, then disappears. You seem to have a js
error.

~~~
Oeck
Hi xori,

Can you please provide more information. One which page is this happening,
which browser and OS are you using?

Regards, Peter @ Oeck.

